# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey XI [Καμπέρος Ι, Γεώργιος Κ]

## Trakman

Καμπέρος Ι. στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Καμπερός Ι ανοιχτά της Κεφαλλονιάς το 2007:

Kamperos I.jpg

----------


## tsour_ee

Δύο φωτογραφίες του Καμπέρος προσεγγίζοντας το λιμάνι του Αντιρίου στις 08/06,τραβηγμένες με κινητό από το κατάστρωμα του Παντανασα.

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ψάχνοντας τυχαία στον υπολογιστή μου βρήκα:

Καμπέρος εν πλω για το Ρίο το πάσχα του 2009


Και εδώ πάλι εν πλω για το Αντίρριο λίγη ώρα αργότερα (η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από την γέφυρα)

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο-σπάνιο υλικό απο το μέτρ του είδους Νικόλα (Nicholas Peppas). Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με το *Καμπέρος (03/10/2009)* στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για 2ετία. Χαρισμένη σε σένα & τον GameManiacGR :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ 02 03-10-2009.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ κάνει σήμερα ένα ασυνήθιστο δρομολόγιο από Ρίο για ένα νησάκι στις Κάτω Εχινάδες.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107187

----------


## Appia_1978

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, ανέβηκε μετά βορειότερα σε κάτι ιχθυοτροφεία, στα νησάκια απέναντι από τον Αστακό.
Το ίδιο ταξίδι είχε κάνει και πριν περίπου 2-3 εβδομάδες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καμπέρος Ι λίγο μετά αφού έπεσεστη θάλασσα, αφού έκανε τη διετία του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να το φωτογραφίσω έξω. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108381

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108382

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108383

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108384

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καμπέρος Ι στις 01/10/2010 πρίν φύγει απο το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έκανε την συντήρηση του και πάει Ρίο. Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Appia_1978, Thanasis89, a.molos :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι 10 01-10-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το Καμπέρος Ι σήμερα το πρωί στο Ρίο





Αφιερωμένες στους pantelis2009,ionian star,trakman,Tasos@@@ και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
*Καμπέρος....03/10/2009.* Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη

ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι 03 03-10-2009.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση,δες και το θέμα του Μελίνα ΙΙ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μη φοβάσε φίλε μου, ότι ανεβαίνει για παντόφλα ή αμφίπλωρο τα βλέπω όλα :Wink: . Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. 
Ένας φίλος μου είπε ότι το Καμπέρος πουλήθηκε και ήδη έχει ζητήσει αποδρομολόγηση απο τις 15/03/2011.
Οι φίλοι που είναι κοντά του (Trakman, GameManiacGR.............) για να το ψάξουν να δούμε αν μου τα είπε καλά το ......πουλάκι :Wink: .
Φωτο απο τις 11/10/2008 όταν είχε βγεί για συντήρηση στου Παναγιωτάκη, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Very Happy:  :Cool: 


ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι 01 11-10-2008.jpg

----------


## apost

Ναι ειναι αλειθεια ο σιγκεκριμενος πλοιοκτητης εκτος απο το καμπερος εχει αγορασει και το Αργοναυτης και το Χρηστος

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε apost σ' ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση του Καμπέρος, αλλά και για το Αργοναύτης κάτι ακούστηκε :Wink: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή!

Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι αλλα θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ να μάθω νέα

Εδώ μια φωτογραφία του πριν κανα μήνα
DSCF0224.jpg

Xαρισμένη σε εσένα και σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας

----------


## CORFU

> Ναι ειναι αλειθεια ο σιγκεκριμενος πλοιοκτητης εκτος απο το καμπερος εχει αγορασει και το Αργοναυτης και το Χρηστος


 αντε μηπωs δουμε και καποιο αμφιπλωρο στο πορθμειο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apost

> αντε μηπωs δουμε και καποιο αμφιπλωρο στο πορθμειο


Μπα δεν νομιζω δεν το διακινδινευει κανεις να φερει. Α και το αγιος γεωργιος αιδ μαλλον πουλιθηκε

----------


## GameManiacGR

Για το Καμπέρος τελικά το άκουσα κι εγώ  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Για κοίτα και για το Αργοναύτης & το Αγ. Γεώργιος Αιδ. γιατί αν φύγουν και αυτό (σύνολο 3) είναι χαζομάρα τους που δεν κατεβάζουν αμφίπλωρα. :Wink:

----------


## thanasis79

> Για κοίτα και για το Αργοναύτης & το Αγ. Γεώργιος Αιδ. γιατί αν φύγουν και αυτό (σύνολο 3) είναι χαζομάρα τους που δεν κατεβάζουν αμφίπλωρα.


το Αγ. Γεώργιος και το Αργοναύτης πουλήθηκαν, επίσης και το Καμπερός και το Χρήστος και μάλλον πηγαίνουν για Αφρική. :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη μας παρέα φίλε thanasis79. Και τελικά ποιά μένουν στο Ρίο;;; :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το Καμπέρος σήμερα το πρωί

DSCF0880.jpg
Για τον φίλο pantelis2009

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάθαμε τελικά ποιά πουλήθηκαν και ποιά θα μείνουν;;;;
Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR, γιά κοίτα και σύ στο Δημήτρης Σ & το Φιλόθεος  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Αν φύγουν τα 4 βαπόρια που προαναφέρατε στο Ρίο τότε μένουν αυτά:
Αντώνιος Κ.,Σοφία Π.,Παντάνασσα,Νικόλαος Α,Μελίνα ΙΙ,Μελίνα ΙΙΙ,Μαρία Π,Κανάρης,Καπταν Σταύρος

----------


## GameManiacGR

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία για τους φίλους pantelis2009,corfu και όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας

DSC00017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR  :Wink: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Εν πλω για Ρίο σήμερα το απόγευμα

DSCF0920.jpg

Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,corfu,ionian star και όλους τους παντοφλάδες φίλους!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και με αρκετά φορτηγά βλέπω :Wink: . Κάποιοι άλλοι να τα βλέπουν που προτιμούν να βλέπουν δεμένα. :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## trelaras

> Και με αρκετά φορτηγά βλέπω. Κάποιοι άλλοι να τα βλέπουν που προτιμούν να βλέπουν δεμένα.
> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση.


Φιλε Παντελη οταν τα φορτηγα περνουν μετα μισα λεφτα που θα πληρωσουν τα διοδια της γεφυρας γιατι να μην το κανουν?
Σκεψου μονο οτι τα αυτοκινητα με το πλοιο κοστιζει 6,50euro κ η γεφυρα κοστιζει 12,90euro

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά φίλε μου, άλλοι κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια. 
Γιά φαντάσου πόσοι θα εχότουσαν απο κάτω, αν δεν είχαν και τις μανούβρες για να παρκάρουν :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Καμπέρος πιστεύω ονομάζεται Elobey XI.


Σωστά. Ως _Elobey XI_ μάλιστα εξέπεμπε σήμα στο AIS τις πρώτες ημέρες του στην Αφρική, από το Μαρόκο τότε. Πλέον στο AIS εκπέμπει πάλι ως _Kamperos I_ αλλά αυτό είναι πιστεύω κάποιο λάθος της συσκευής του (εκεί δεν δίνουν και μεγάλη σημασία σε κάτι τέτοιες ....λεπτομέρειες). Τελευταίο του σήμα πριν ένα μήνα περίπου (09/01/2013) από το λιμάνι Bata της Ισημερινής Γουινέας.

Το πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1977_ στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας ως _Γεώργιος Κ_, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5683_ και _ΙΜΟ 7627534_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _Καμπέρος Ι_ το 2001 και έφυγε από την χώρα μας τον Μάιο του 2011, ρυμουλκούμενο μαζί με το _Αργοναύτης_ από το Ρ/Κ _Άγιος Νεκτάριος_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μία πλωράτη του ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι όταν στις 11-10-2008 είχε βγεί για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Για το φίλο Espresso Venezia και τα ωραία που μας χαρίζει.

ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι 02 11-10-2008.jpg

----------


## CORFU

> Σωστά. Ως _Elobey XI_ μάλιστα εξέπεμπε σήμα στο AIS τις πρώτες ημέρες του στην Αφρική, από το Μαρόκο τότε. Πλέον στο AIS εκπέμπει πάλι ως _Kamperos I_ αλλά αυτό είναι πιστεύω κάποιο λάθος της συσκευής του (εκεί δεν δίνουν και μεγάλη σημασία σε κάτι τέτοιες ....λεπτομέρειες). Τελευταίο του σήμα πριν ένα μήνα περίπου (09/01/2013) από το λιμάνι Bata της Ισημερινής Γουινέας.
> 
> Το πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1977_ στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας ως _Γεώργιος Κ_, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5683_ και _ΙΜΟ 7627534_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _Καμπέρος Ι_ το 2001 και έφυγε από την χώρα μας τον Μάιο του 2011, ρυμουλκούμενο μαζί με το _Αργοναύτης_ από το Ρ/Κ _Άγιος Νεκτάριος_.


καποιο νεο για τον Αργοναυτη????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Κ. σε μια μετρια αλλα ιστορικη πια φωτο που ειχα τραβηξει πριν περιπου 15 χρονια.Προσεξτε ποσα βαπορια ειναι αραγμενα στην κοινοσουρα


scans (125).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ιστορικότατη φωτό φίλε Κώστα !!! Προσωπικά βλέπω πρώτη φορά το πλοίο με το πρώτο του όνομα, _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Κ_. Υπάρχει μεν στο flickr μία πολύ παλιά του από το Αντίρριο, αλλά είναι από πρύμα (...εντελώς) και δεν διακρίνεται πουθενά όνομα. Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε !!!

Σημ. Το υδατογράφημα σου έπρεπε να το έβαζες μεγαλύτερο, για να μην πω και επάνω στο πλοίο. Τα γνωστά .....καλόπαιδα από το Ρίο θα κάνουν μεγάλες χαρίτσες με αυτή την φωτό........

----------


## pantelis2009

Μήπως έχεις και καμία......................άλλη μέτρια φωτο από εκείνη την εποχή, για να μας τρελάνεις τελείως!!!!!!. :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπαρχουν αρκετα πραγματα Παντελη αλλα ασκαναριστα

----------

